# changes



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

i wan to change the shavings that i use for my hedgehog the other thing that i don realy know what it is and either were to buy it so i wannt to know if there is soeone tat sells and ships it to argentina becouse i dont think you can buy it here. andd maybe he guy can tell me the name of it so i can look for it here. and one today i was going to Easy and i found thise (look at pic bellow) and i dont know it they are good enought???[attachment=0:25v01glh]lunapic_127221361031693_2.jpg[/attachment:25v01glh]


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I use fleece fabric, not shavings. 

I don't know how good of a translation this is, but my Spanish translator says it is: tela del paño grueso y suave

Does that help you? Fabric with no strings, strings can get caught on their little toes and ankles.


----------



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks!!! 
i found where to buy it now.
but still, can you all tell me if that 
things that i bought is good?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Its hard to see exactly what the fabric is made out of but to me it looks like it is fleece. If it is then its good to use and all you would have to do is make sure to take the string border off of the sides of it cause that can snag toes. You could also cut them down to the exact size of the cage and use the extra to make hedgie bags out of if you wanted to. If its flannel then you'll want to sew a few layers together then turn it the right way and sew down a border so that there is no exposed seams or threads. Hope this helps


----------



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

ok, i have alrady cuted the borders and i am trying it out. 
i wanna know how do you make a hedgehog bag?
any video showing or explaning how to make it would help.


----------

